# usb fällt aus:(((



## goggaga (31. Juli 2002)

Ich habe gerade mein adsl freigeschaltet bekommen und zocke seit dem im netz. seitdem fällt(nur während des spiels)die maus aus oder mein modem - manchmal beides!...kann das am usb-port liegen und brauche ich in diesem fall ein komplett neues mainboard?


----------



## Helmut Klein (31. Juli 2002)

Ich denke es liegt an deinem Netzteil, das wohl zu schwach sein wird :/

Zieh mal paar Dinge vom Strom, CD-Rom Laufwerk oder so und probier dann mal zu zocken, und ob dann auch noch immer der Strom wegbleibt.
Wenn nich, neues Neztteil her 

Socke


----------



## goggaga (31. Juli 2002)

...ich danke dir! ...werd`s gleich x austesten!!!...bye!


----------



## Mr.Fies (31. Juli 2002)

Wenn du ein mainboard mit Via Chip hast, lad dir mal die neusten Treiber runter. War bei einem Kumpel von mir auch so.


----------



## goggaga (1. August 2002)

*Netzwerku.-treiber!*

Danke"Mr.Fies"!...war eigentlich ne`gute idee, doch ich denke es hängt eher mit meiner Netzwerkumgebung zusammen und ziehe mir lieber erst mal`n neuen engl-treiber runter. Ein Kollege von mir hatte nähmlich das gleiche Problem...trotzdem, schönen dank für deine Hilfe!


----------

